# general forums?



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

do any of you guys belong to any other online communities that aren't on a specific topic? like just general chat communities?
Looking for a new hangout


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

All of my communities are animals based. lol


----------



## TwinkieDink1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Im in a ton of fb groups to save and defend abused and slaughtered animals and cetaceans ..Tweetstorms saving all animals and rescues


----------

